# solar panel fitting



## mitch7880 (Aug 31, 2015)

i have just fitted a solar panel to the roof of my mh and all the bits that go with it and it was a fairly easy job but the captains chair was a bit more difficult but i got there cant wait to try it out somwhere this weekend


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 31, 2015)

I can imagine fitting a captain's chair on the roof is difficult. I expect there's a special kind of sikaflex for it though. 

But seriously...


----------



## Private (Aug 31, 2015)

*Congratulations*

Well done mitch7880. Just completed same thing myself. 160W panel with (genuine) MPPT controller for about £220 all in. Probably saved about £400 on similar spec system professionally installed.
I agree with your sentiment on level of difficulty - I'd rather do solar install than seat install, etc. It is only basic (but careful) electric work & more room to move about on roof than there is inside cab!


----------



## mitch7880 (Sep 1, 2015)

ha ha i see your point but the view would be cracking


----------



## The laird (Sep 1, 2015)

*Captains chair*

W





mitch7880 said:


> i have just fitted a solar panel to the roof of my mh and all the bits that go with it and it was a fairly easy job but the captains chair was a bit more difficult but i got there cant wait to try it out somwhere this weekend



Was it the turntable you fitted Paul?where you heading to this weekend?


----------



## mitch7880 (Sep 1, 2015)

it was the turntable gordon original chair passenger side as the bed gets in the way drivers side possibly dysart do a bit of fishing & chill out


----------



## The laird (Sep 3, 2015)

mitch7880 said:


> it was the turntable gordon original chair passenger side as the bed gets in the way drivers side possibly dysart do a bit of fishing & chill out



Nice one Paul ,be in touch soon .stay cool .


----------



## Deleted member 56550 (Feb 1, 2016)

Private said:


> Well done mitch7880. Just completed same thing myself. 160W panel with (genuine) MPPT controller for about £220 all in. Probably saved about £400 on similar spec system professionally installed.
> I agree with your sentiment on level of difficulty - I'd rather do solar install than seat install, etc. It is only basic (but careful) electric work & more room to move about on roof than there is inside cab!



Hi,

I Just wondered if you had any advice on the solar installation, including where you purchased the equipment?

Regards,

Paul


----------



## n brown (Feb 1, 2016)

have a look at Bimble solar. get a proper MPPT tracer controller, don't be tempted by a cheapie [unless you're skint !]


----------



## janstevecairns (Feb 8, 2016)

Just fitted a 120w with mppt really pleased it's keeping the 2x 120amp batteries well charge even on a dull day. Can now look forward to fully charged batteries and no need for hook up.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 8, 2016)

mitch7880 said:


> ha ha i see your point but the view would be cracking



Watch out for low bridges in france.:scared:


----------



## Scampi30 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Solar panel*



mitch7880 said:


> i have just fitted a solar panel to the roof of my mh and all the bits that go with it and it was a fairly easy job but the captains chair was a bit more difficult but i got there cant wait to try it out somwhere this weekend



Just about to tackle this myself, did you just install with adhesive and if so which one
Jim


----------



## mitch7880 (Feb 8, 2016)

I used soudal silicon sealant it has glue in as well done about 1000 miles and it's still there


----------



## campertwo (Feb 9, 2016)

I used 'Sikaflex' to secure the brackets for my 150w panel. Still there!


----------



## n brown (Feb 9, 2016)

Sikaflex or Stixall with recommended 2mm thickness. wouldn't trust anything else ,as i know they work


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 13, 2016)

I used blue tack NOT still there.


----------



## Scampi30 (Feb 14, 2016)

Must admit I never thought on that.


----------



## oldish hippy (Feb 14, 2016)

n brown said:


> Sikaflex or Stixall with recommended 2mm thickness. wouldn't trust anything else ,as i know they work



wellas mr brown know mine is stuck on the front of my van with sikaflex as it a flexi panel itt goe from above the windescreen up the curve of roof ansd it has stayed put even at eighty miles hour


----------

